# Social pressure to tip



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Taxi drivers get more tips from people who pay cash because you'll have to stiff the driver in his face and his friends will know that he stiffed the driver. Uber says that there's no need to tip and Lyft pax can tip or stiff later without facing the driver or their friends. 
If Uber said nothing about tipping, people would feel socially obligated to tip, even without a tip feature.


----------

